# Help me choose an LN Dewar.



## WillC (Feb 12, 2012)

My present Gas supplier can supply me with LN, so thats all good. But i'm not sure what I should be looking for in a Dewar, obviously the neck size is a consideration and long enough to get a big Suji inside. I'm confused about materials, some seem to have a glass inner. Is that bad thing? What type would be best suited for plonking knives in and out? They are very expensive over here.
Advice much appreciated.
Will


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 12, 2012)

Any available on eBay.uk?

Any chance of putting one together?


Pesky


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2012)

They rarely come up, I got outbid on a 30 liter one with a trolley recently. There are some from the states, good prices but the postage is ridiculous, then there would be import tax and duty..... There are some choices here from retailers I'll find an example to see if its suitable.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 12, 2012)

Another source to check wou;d be larger cattle breaders. You may find a larger used one considerably cheaper. You need to look at how long the static hold times are. To get something new, will be pricy. I think Marko and Butch have got replacements not to long ago. The issue with a larger neck, is they are usually larger volumns. For example, the one here with a 3.75" neck, is a 35 liter container. Its hold time is 140 days.


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2012)

Good advice, one thing we have allot of round here is cows, so there must be plenty of people using LN. Thanks Pierre.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 12, 2012)

oops the one here  http://www.montreal-biotech.com/Products/?link=IC+Series+LN2+Dewars


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe I have one sitting around the house I could give you Will.

Just one question: what does it do and what does it look like?


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2012)

Ha ha, it looks a bit like a Dalek and it says "exterminate" then you pop you knives inside and it makes them very cold.:laugh: Ta Pierre I'll have a look.
This one looks big enough in the uk but look at the price!! I think that will be plus vat and delivery.
http://www.coleparmer.co.uk/Product/Storage_Dewars_25_Liters/WZ-03773-57


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 12, 2012)

I hav found some ranchers over here selling as low as $250, but they are in questionable condition. You new price matches very close to some of the better ones I have looked at.


----------



## l r harner (Feb 12, 2012)

my 3.75 neck 20l wsa under 700$ here in the states 
if i was not needing the wide neck i woudl go with the 2 inch 15l size as the hold time is more then 2xs what i get witha gapping mouth dewar


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you rent one? Just asking since my wife's office has one in the closet and it sure looks like a rental to me.

-AJ


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 12, 2012)

I like Wharton Taylor brand but they can be pricey if buying new. Both of mine have seen little use when I got them. 

One thing about buying used dewars, or dewars with a large neck opening is that they are not very efficient and LN will evaporate faster. I have one older Union Carbide dewar with 4.5" neck opening. It would be great for someone making cleavers (in fact, I am sending it to Devin), but I found it not very efficient retaining LN. 2.5" neck opening is much better.

If you can get a dewar from US, who knows maybe somebody will take it back with them to England, this company has good product and prices
http://www.internationalcryogenics.com/products/ln2_refrigerator_group/

You can get 22L dewar for a very attractive price


M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

WillC said:


> Ha ha, it looks a bit like a Dalek and it says "exterminate" then you pop you knives inside and it makes them very cold.:laugh:



:spitcoffee:


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Not too many choices here, at least not online, maybe the Cattle people can help there are plenty around here. Would be great to get one in from the U.s. but I don't think you'd sneak it past customs
I'll check out the rental prices to start me off, at least it would let me get the testing done.
Thanks Guys,


----------

